# Sunflower Fuzz



## chongmagic (Feb 7, 2019)

Was wondering the best place to source NKT-275 transistors?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 8, 2019)

Good luck... that’s all I can tell you...


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 8, 2019)

What is the link to that store? LOL


----------



## zgrav (Feb 8, 2019)

ebay has some European sellers for $10 for a pair (didn't check shipping).  also some auctions for lots of 10 showed up.  I've had good luck buying NOS Russian tubes from ebay, but obviously YMMV.


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Feb 9, 2019)

There are plenty of good sounding substitutes. Check Small Bear. Personally, I wouldn't attempt to buy any rare transistors (NKT275 included) unless they were tested and from a reputable source.


----------



## geargasstore (Feb 10, 2019)

Your best bet is what alchemy suggested, but a tested pair from smallbear for a fuzz face.

I can also get you a matched pair as well of russian germaniums: hfe 90-100 for T1 and hfe 120+ for T2 for $10. I have a bunch.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2019)

Sure I'd be interested in buying some matched pairs.


----------



## menlow (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Audio said:


> There are plenty of good sounding substitutes. Check Small Bear. Personally, I wouldn't attempt to buy any rare transistors (NKT275 included) unless they were tested and from a reputable source.


Would his PNP (SINO) be an acceptable substitute? I've got a pair of those laying around. Not sure if I would need to change any values to accommodate them.


----------



## Robert (Jun 12, 2019)

menlow said:


> Would his PNP (SINO) be an acceptable substitute? I've got a pair of those laying around. Not sure if I would need to change any values to accommodate them.



The Sunflower is basically a Fuzz Face with an external bias control, so any PNP pair suitable for a FF should work fine.   

The transistor sets from Smallbear sometimes come with a set of resistors for proper bias in a Fuzz Face circuit.   I would ignore the resistor intended to go to the collector of Q2 (typically around 8.2K) since the external Bias control and trimpot will already cover that range.


----------



## menlow (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 12, 2019)

I have had good luck with NOS NKT275s from the pedalhacker website. And they pretest them and don't cost an arm and leg. Just for an FYI.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 13, 2019)

menlow said:


> Thanks!



Awesome avatar by the way.


----------

